

Google to Acquire Startup Vitamins - madiator
http://www.startupvitamins.com/pages/press

======
madiator
Just after submitting, I realized this could be an April fool's prank! :(

~~~
minimaxir
...because it is. Either that, or the startup needs a copy-editor immediately.

